# Dog Talk



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I was reading an article on how dogs communicate through different kinds of barks and sounds. And thats when I realized that Zorro doesn't do much of that. He only barks when the bell rings or when he hears a strange noise. Other than that there is never any whining/growling/woofing etc. 

If he's kept out of my room, he will keep trying to push against the door and will later just lie across the threshold but will not whine to be let in.
Or when some of his favorite humans come home, he will g berserk, running circles around them and bringing them all his favorite toys but will not make a sound. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poppy is a barker - and we can tell what they mean: A yap usually means 'my ball has rolled somewhere I can't get it. Sort it out human'.

A lower barky growl usually means she's heard somebody outside and she feels the need to sound tough.
A mixture of the two means a cat has wandered into the garden and I don't know whether to chase or play.

All dogs are different - I'd just be happy I had a quiet one if I was you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It might not be normal but consider yourself very lucky. Training them to stop being noisy can be a challenge.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie has a very large vocabulary of various whines, woofs and barks. Surprisingly I know what they all mean.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe they get more vocal the older they get, Molly now has different barks and whines all of which I know what she means , these are usually accompanied by a jump or running in circles or back and forth .


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Our puppy doesn't bark much either. He's only 15 weeks though. I'm waiting for it to start to kick in, but if it doesn't I would be happy with that. He only gives a couple of playful barks when he's playing with our other dog.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs do just tend to vary. Molly feels the need to comment on most things, not barking necessarily she has a huge range of noises including using her feet to hit things which make a noise to make her point 

Chance rarely comments and is more likely to be sat looking at me in the hope I will read her mind


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is another who has a huge range of noises - most of them contented moany groans but she does also have a really irritating 'hurry up and feed' yap and in the car as we near our destination she has this amazing teeth chattering cheetah twitter. She also has a welcome woowoowoo bark that she sometimes greets random dogs with - usually muffled by her ball - I'm not quite sure why it is only some dogs. She also has an alert bark that is quite gruff, as does Kiki. To be fair both of them were pretty unbarky as younger pups and have really become increasingly barky with age  Kiki spends a depressingly large amount of time barking at birds who have the audacity of perching on our roof, the swing or one of the trees in the garden. They do not care at all, I on the other hand would really rather she didn't!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginger has a lot of different barbs and even some yodels she will do that when we go out with out her and when we come home .it really sounds like some one is beating her with a stick .it is really something .she has a bark with her bone in her mouth ,when she think the laundry cart will steal it..and then she has different barks for different people .it is amazing.but please no matter what just love and enjoy your puppy ,OK


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Miss Lilly - who is scared of most things - has a fear inducing growl when she hears something outside and can bark far louder than I would have expected from such a little thing.

She also has a most gentle little woof, tiny whines and a sort of a strangled turkey noise that she only makes when I don't respond to her wish to go out quickly enough.

Her alarm barking is something to behold - a vociferous volley that is followed by several shorter barks. I would be delighted if her vocal range were a little more subdued and restricted. As would my neighbours I feel.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is a barker, he has a loud big boy bark -not too many other noises though - a real yodel/bark combo if he see's a cat or squirrel in the garden, and an occasional 'oof' (not quite a woof) if he is half asleep and hears noises outside. Its only when I groom him that he makes other sounds and thats a real growley grumble - not quite a real growl but he wants to let me know he is not happy with what I am doing to him. - and that's only when I do certain area's of him.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

For me, the best noises Poppy makes are the little 'Wiffle-waffle' noises she makes in her sleep (usually accompanied with twitchy toes). A sleeping poo is a good poo


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

The same could be said about husbands :devil:


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> The same could be said about husbands :devil:


 Cutting, very cutting.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Lucky you! Bear did not make much noise at all until recently. Now, he whines when I tell him "no", he barks if he wants to come in from the yard, he does a quiet "grrrr..ruff!" if he hears something in the bushes, and he talks when he first wakes up (usually mid-yawn).


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine hardly bark or wine at all. When they want to go out they stare at me straight in the eye or scratch at the back door. They only bark when the door bell goes but if they see a fox through the window they go berserk! They like to sit at night looking into my garden through the window looking out for foxes. When they see one hubby and I nearly jump out of our skins as we have usually dozed of on the sofa!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Tess,,Ginger does the same thing ,,when she wants to go out she will sit right in front of you and stare at you till you let her out.she will bark if some one comes to the door or if she is looking out the window and some one passes by the house she will bark and at any squirrel or birds in the yard,that is her yard and you stay out of it haa haa


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Davinci is a barker. He barks at my husband when he gets in from work, every day, accompanied by excitement and a sideways bum wiggle and wagging stump as he goes towards him. But if I leave the house and return, he never barks at me.  He barks at random people during walks (usually males but not always), and when outside in our yard he barks at almost anyone who walks by on the other side of the fence. I have started to notice a slight variation in his bark towards another dog vs his bark towards people. But he rarely barks or makes any noise to say 'let me outside!' Accidents will still happen in the house if he isn't let out every 30-45 mins. Oh, and he won't go if someone isn't out there with him telling him to "go potty!" If we let him out and close the door he will sit at the door and whine and scratch to be let back in. Wish he would do that when he needs to go out! Lol!


----------

